# uninstalling mcafee security center



## gaget (Aug 25, 2006)

I have windows xp home sp2 on dell 3000. I had the complete mcafee security system & i'm trying to get rid of it. I GOT RID OF EVERYTHING BUT THE SPAM & THE SECURITY CENTER ICON. the spam even had a uninstall thing but when i tried it, it said "some componentts are missing" the problem is it won't let me install a security suite or a Norton anti-virus & spam cd that i have. I was able to download a free anti-virus so i'm OK. Dell gave me all kinds of advise but it did not work!!! Can someone help???


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you tried installing then uninstalling the troublesome components again. Sometimes you just need to install to uninstall.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

The security center icon is quite easy, just change the way security center notifies you.

Make sure that no programs related to the old AV are running, by looking at the task manager. If any are, use msconfig (start->run, type "msconfig") to prevent it from starting up. Check the services tab too.

What new AV did you install. Most of the time a new AV will overwrite the old one in the security center.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

This is from the McAfee tech support site http://ts.mcafeehelp.com/default.asp?siteID=60

How do I Uninstall SpamKiller?

Attempt an Automatic Uninstall

1. Click on the Start button.
2. Click on Control Panel (or Settings, then Control Panel). The Control Panel will then appear.
3. Double click on the Add/Remove Programs icon. The Add/Remove Programs Properties dialog box will then appear.
4. Locate McAfee SpamKiller in the list of installed programs and single click on it so it is highlighted.
5. Click the Add/Remove button.

Windows will then attempt to remove SpamKiller from your computer. If McAfee SpamKiller is successfully uninstalled you do not need to complete the remaining steps in this document. If you receive error messages or find that McAfee SpamKiller was not completely removed then follow the steps below to manually remove the program.

Manual Uninstall of SpamKiller

Please follow the instructions below to run the SpamKiller removal tool. This will completely remove SpamKiller from your computer.

1. Download and save the MSKCleanupTool.exe to your desktop.
2. Locate MSKCleanupTool.exe on your desktop and double-click to launch.
3. The removal tool will schedule and display a time when the removal process will begin.
Note: The displayed time should be within one mintute of the current system time shown in the bottom right side of the screen.
4. Removal will begin at the displayed time.
5. During this process, several icons will be created on your desktop. All of these new icons, except one, will be removed when the uninstall is complete and the computer has been restarted. The file mccleanup.log will remain on the desktop. Once you have verified the removal was successful, you can delete this file.
6. When finished, the following message will be displayed: The machine must reboot to complete the uninstallation. Reboot now?
7. Press "Y" on your keyboard to restart your computer and complete the removal process.

If SpamKiller is the only McAfee service installed on your computer, uninstall SecurityCenter.

***************************************************************************************************************

How do I Uninstall SecurityCenter?

Summary: This article provides the steps to remove SecurityCenter from your computer.

Note: Before uninstalling SecurityCenter, you must uninstall VirusScan, Personal Firewall, Privacy Service, and SpamKiller.

1. Click on the Start button.
2. Point to Settings (XP users skip this step).
3. Click on Control Panel.
4. Double click Add or Remove Programs.
5. Locate McAfee SecurityCenter in the list of installed programs.
6. Single click on SecurityCenter so that it is highlighted.
7. Click the Add/Remove or Change/Remove button.
8. Follow the prompts to remove SecurityCenter.
9. Restart your computer.

McAfee SecurityCenter has been removed from your computer.

If for some reason, you have removed all of your other McAfee programs and SecurityCenter will still not uninstall, do the following:

1. Double-click on My Computer (on some XP systems, click Start → My Computer).
2. Double-click on drive C:
3. Double-click on the Program Files folder
4. Double-click on the mcafee.com folder
5. Double-click on the agent folder
6. Double-click on the app folder
7. Delete any files that end with .adf by right-clicking the file and selecting Delete
8. Use the Control Panel to remove SecurityCenter, as listed above.


----------



## gaget (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll try the thing that was sent to me.. I downloaded AVG ANTI-VIRUS free edition I also have AD-AWARE SE PERSONAL free, reg. version of SPYWARE DOCTOR, ZONE ALARM FIREWALL FREE , i'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS tHNX gAGET


----------

